# ASPC Registration Question



## EAD Minis (Sep 17, 2008)

* Hello all!! I have a question for you if you could answer it I appreciate it!*

I recently bought a horse who's lines on his fathers side are pretty much all ASPC but on the dams side there is none or little. Can I still reg. him with ASPC?? Just wondering and does ASPC hardship? I am not familiar with ASPC but would love to be able to show in it some time in the future if I can reg. this guy .

Thankyou so much!!


----------



## Leeana (Sep 17, 2008)

No, he would not be elg to be registered ASPC...they have no hardshipping like amha/amhr. Both of the ponys parents need to be ASPC registered


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 17, 2008)

Is the Dam registered ASPC? If not, then Leeana is correct, it cannot be reg.'d ASPC. BUT - you probably could register it ASPR or NSPR. So all is not lost.


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 18, 2008)

*Ok thankyou very much!!!



I will look into teh other reg. *


----------

